# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Նոր Տարվա սեղանի ահռելի պատրաստությունը

## Adam

Հիմիկվանից մարդիկ սկսում են ուտելիքային տեսանկյունից կամաց-կամաց պատրաստվել Նոր Տարվա տոնակատարությանը:  :Smile:  էս վախտերը որ հլը մի 25 օր կա, առնում են չարազեղենը, պահում պահարանում, անպայման սպիտակ տոպրակի մեջ, վրայից էլ սև տոպրակ են քաշում  :LOL:  : Հետո 1 շաբաթ հետո առնում են բուդը, դնում են սառնարանում: Եվ այլն և այլն...: Ինձ համար դրանք շատ կարևոր բաներ են, քանի որ Հայաստանում եմ ապրում: Եթե ապրեի քցենք Ամերիկայում, կեզրափակվեյի 1 Շամպայնով, տորթով և կոնֆետներով: Բայց էստեղ սեղանը պետք է լինի ճոխ, որ մինչև ամսի 15-ը ուտելիքը չպրծնի: Ո՞րն է իմաստը էդ ճոխ սեղանի: Մարդիկ կան, որ հնարավորություն ընդհանրապես չունեն, բայց պարտք անելով սեղան են
գցում ու հետո ամբողջ հունվար-փետրվար սկսում են պարտքերը փակել: Ձեզ մոտ ինչպե՞ս է: Անպայման սեղանը պետք է լինի ճոխ, թե՞ ավելի դեսերտային: Գրեք  :Smile:   :Tongue:  
Եվ գրեք, թե երբվանից եք սկսել պատրաստվել  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------

Ingrid (17.11.2013)

----------


## Դեկադա

Էս ինչ  լավ  թեմա  էր....
Իմ  ամենասիրելի  տոնը ՝Նոր  Տարին  է,  երբ  ես  երեխայի  պես  հրճվում  եմ,  ուրախանում  և  /պարադոքս  է,  բայց  փաստ/  սպասում  Ձմեռ  պապի  գալուն....
Ամբողջ  աշխարհի  մարդկությունը   մտածում  է՝  որտեղ  անց  կացնի  տոները, իսկ  մենք  էլ  մտածում  ենք/ես  էլ  նրանց  թվում/,  թե  որ  ապրանքը՝որտեղ  է  ավելի  էժան:Եվ  կապ  չունի,  որ հոգու  խորքում  երևի  թե  բոլորս  էլ  կուզենանք  այդ  օրը  ավելի  իմաստալից  անց կացնել, բայց  մենք  ապրում  ենք  Հայաստանում  և  սրանով  արդեն  ամեն  ինչ   ասված  է... :Sad: 
Ու  հիմա  քիչ  է  մնում  լացեմ,  որ  չգիտեմ  երբ  եմ  հասցնելու  մի  քիչ  ինձնով   զբաղվելու  ժամանակ  գտնել :Think: 
Բայց  ասեմ,  ինձ   համար  ամենակարևորը  ոչ  թե  սեղանի  ճոխությունն  է,  այլ  այն, որ  երեխաներիս  խնդրած  նվերները  Ձմեռ  պապը  ժամանակին  բերի...
Իսկ  թե  ինչու  է  պարտադիր, որ  պարտքով    սեղան  գցեն....ճիշտ  ասած  էտ  մեկը  չեմ  կարողանում  հասկանալ...այս  էլ  է  պարադոքս...երբ  պիտի  սովորենք  ապրել  մի  քիչ  էլ  ինքներս  մեզ  համար.....

----------

Ingrid (17.11.2013)

----------


## Script

Նոր Տարին շատ եմ սիրում ուր գնում ես  լիքը ուտելիք կա, կեր խմի քեֆ արա առավոտվանից իրիկուն :Drinks:  :Russian:  Շատ եմ սիրում բուդը, չգիտեմ ինչի, ու ամենահետաքրքիրը որ ամեն մի ամեն մի խազայկա իրա բդով հպարտանումա(ես անձամբ մի քանի տեղ լսել եմ), նոր տարին բդամարտիա վերածվում: 
Մի բան էլ կա - նոր տարվա բանբաներկեքը, որ էդ ընթացքում տնից տուն են ճամփորդում:  :LOL:

----------

Ingrid (17.11.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միակ բացասական կողմն այն է, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր իսկապես նույնիսկ ոչ ճոխ սեղան գցելու հնարավորություն չունեն, բայց ունենան չունենան պետք է պատրաստվեն, քանի որ նոր տարվա հյուրերը անկանխատեսելի են: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ հրաշալի ավանդույթ է սեղան գցելն ու միմյանց հյուր գնալը: Հարմար առիթ է այցելել բարեկամներին, ընկերներին ուտել, խմել ուրախանալ :Smile:  Իսկ աղանդերային հյուրասիրությանը կտրականապես դեմ եմ, քանի որ դա ինձ համար համարժեք է հյուրասիրության բացակայության՝ ես քաղցրավենիք գրեթե չեմ ուտում: Ճոխ սեղանը ինքնանպատակ չէ, բայց դե գոնե խմիչք պետք է լինի և համապատասխան զակուսոն: Եվ հետո մենք լիկյորով կենաց ասող ու կոռժիկ ուտող ազգ չենք էլի :Tongue:  

Նոր տարվա գնումները դեռ չեմ սկսել, բայց շուտով կսկսեմ, բուդ առնելուն տնեցիները ընդդիմանում են, բայց մեկա առնելու եմ  :LOL:

----------

Ingrid (17.11.2013)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Չեմ սիրում այդ տոնը: Չեմ սիրում նմանատիպ անիմաստ ծախսեր միայն դիմացինի աչքը հագեցնելու ու բերանները փակելու համար: Տոնը պիտի լինի մարդու հոգում, ոչ թե սեղանների վրա: Մարդ պիտի կարողանա ուրախանալ տոնով, ոչ թե վերջին կոպեկն էլ ծախսի, որ սեղանը քիչ թե շատ ճոխ երևա, իսկ տոնին հաջորդող մի ամբողջ ամիս սոված նստել ու սպասել հաջորդ աշխատավարձին:

----------

Morg (08.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ես էս տոնին սպասում եմ էս տարի , քանի որ վերջապես հանգստանալու եմ , մեկ էլ գիտեք ինչն եմ սիրում , մեր փողոցը շատ աղմկոտ է ու էդ հունվարի 1-ին նենց լռություն է տիրում ,քնում եմ մինչև կեսօր , հետո վեր կենում , սենց նայում ես տունը մաքուր , ուլեիք պատրաստելու կարիք չկա , մեկէլ հոպ ու լիքը հարազատ մարդիկ ։ բա նախօրեի աժիոտաժը , վազվզում ենք, պատրաստվում ։ Առհասարակ լավ է ինչ-որ բանի պատրաստվելը , որ սենց գործերը գլխիցդ թափում են  :Hands Up:  սիրում եմ ։ Մեկ էլ սիրում են էդ լավ-լավ հաղորդումները , որ չգիտես որ մեկը նայես , մեկը նայում ես մի քիչ աչքդ կպցնում , արթնանում ու անցնում հաջորդին ։ 
իսկ էդ սեղանային պատրաստությունները ինձ համար կարևոր չեն , միշտ ուտում եմ չամիչ ու խմում շամպայն իսկ էդ ցանկացած օր էլ կա , նենց որ դրանք էնքան էլ կարևոր չի  :Wink:  Հա չմոռանք սնեց թեմա բացել Ծննդյան տոների համար , թե չէ էդտեղ կգրեմ թե չամիչով փլավին ոնց եմ սպասում  :Nyam:  

Վայ կյանքում էսքան լավ պատկերացում չէի ունեցել նոր տարվա մասին , ինչքան լավ գրել եմ  :LOL: 

Հա չմտածեք մենակ չամիչ եմ ուտում , ուղղակի էդ եմ սիրում ։

----------

Շինարար (25.02.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

Նոր տարի ասիք հիշեցի  :LOL: 

Անցած տարի ընկերներով ֆռֆռում էին մեր ու մեր ընկերների տներով: 
Է՜ն ինչքա՜՜՜ն էինք խմել ու խառնել իրար, Գինի, Լիկյոռ, գարեջուր, Օղի, Պեռցովկա էլ ինչ կար  :Xeloq:  չեմ հիշում: Մինչև հիմա հիշում ենք ու ծիծաղում:  :Jpit: 

Նոր տարվա բոդը չեմ սիրում  :Dntknw:  անիմաստ բանա:

սալաթներ եմ սիրում ու խմորեղեննեեեեեեեեերը  :Hands Up:  Մրջնաբույնա բանա /Էկլերի գիժ եմ  :Wink: / Տենց էլի: 

Մենակ ցուրտը չեմ սիրում որ տարվա ու ձմռան առհասարակ  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

սիրում եմ մենակ <<ստալիչնին>> մեկել զեյթուն ,ուր գնամ ,ռմբակոծում եմ :Nyam:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Հիմիկվանից մարդիկ սկսում են ուտելիքային տեսանկյունից կամաց-կամաց պատրաստվել Նոր Տարվա տոնակատարությանը:  էս վախտերը որ հլը մի 25 օր կա, առնում են չարազեղենը, պահում պահարանում, անպայման սպիտակ տոպրակի մեջ, վրայից էլ սև տոպրակ են քաշում  : Հետո 1 շաբաթ հետո առնում են բուդը, դնում են սառնարանում: Եվ այլն և այլն...: Ինձ համար դրանք շատ կարևոր բաներ են, քանի որ Հայաստանում եմ ապրում: Եթե ապրեի քցենք Ամերիկայում, կեզրափակվեյի 1 Շամպայնով, տորթով և կոնֆետներով: Բայց էստեղ սեղանը պետք է լինի ճոխ, որ մինչև ամսի 15-ը ուտելիքը չպրծնի: Ո՞րն է իմաստը էդ ճոխ սեղանի: Մարդիկ կան, որ հնարավորություն ընդհանրապես չունեն, բայց պարտք անելով սեղան են
> գցում ու հետո ամբողջ հունվար-փետրվար սկսում են պարտքերը փակել: Ձեզ մոտ ինչպե՞ս է: Անպայման սեղանը պետք է լինի ճոխ, թե՞ ավելի դեսերտային: Գրեք   
> Եվ գրեք, թե երբվանից եք սկսել պատրաստվել


Կարծում եմ, որ ամանորյա պատրաստությունը դեռ սկսվում է նախորդ նոր տարուց :LOL: 
Օրինակ ինձ հենց տենց էլ դուր ա գալիս, ոչինչ պետք չէ փոխել:
Անգամ էտ բուդը Հայաստանում որ ռիտուալացված ա , ինձ էտ էլ ա դուր գալիս:
Ամեն ինչ ընտիր ա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա գումար չունեցողներին՝ կարծում եմ տենց "մասսան" ինձնից ու քեզնից էլ լավ են նշում…………………

Ուրախ նոր տարի  :Tongue:

----------


## Mari

Ճիշտն  ասած, ինձ  համար  միևնույն  է՝ ուտելիքեղենից  սեղանի  վրա  ինչ  կլինի-չի  լինի /բացի  խմորեղենից /: Ինչնա  ինձ  համար  կյանքի  ու  մահվան  հարց. սպասքը  ու  սփռոցը: Դրանք  պիտի  անպայման  իրար  համահունչ  լինեն,  ու  բացի  այդ՝  հարմար  հյուրասենյակի  ինտերիերին: 
  Բդազանգվածին  կտրականապես  դեմ  եմ,  քանի  որ ինձ մի  տեսակ  հիշեցնում  է  Հին  դարերի  պատմության  դասագրքի  15-րդ  էջը/Եր. 1995/:  Բայց  քանի  որ  դա  արդեն  վեր  է  ածվել  մի  տեսակ  նահապետական  ավանդույթի,  ուստի  այն  մեր  տան  ամենամանորյա  «զարդարանքն  է»/եկեք  պայմանավորվենք  այս  տարի սեղանի  վրա  բուդը  դնել  կտրատված  վիճակում, թե  չէ,  մեկը  որ  տուն  է  մտնում,  բոլորով  ընկնում  են  սեղանի  վրա, բա  թե  բուդ  ենք  կտրտում, ուժըս/: 




> :  Ո՞րն է իմաստը էդ ճոխ սեղանի: Մարդիկ կան, որ հնարավորություն ընդհանրապես չունեն, բայց պարտք անելով սեղան են
> գցում ու հետո ամբողջ հունվար-փետրվար սկսում են պարտքերը փակել: )



Ինչու՞  են  մարդիկ  ձգտում  ճոխ  նշել  այս  տոնը: Ըստ  հին  ասացվածքի՝ «Ինչպես  դիմավորես  Նոր  տարին,  այնպես  էլ  կանցկացնես  այն»: Հիմա  մի  փոքր  տրամաբանենք՝  եթե  դու  այդ  փողը  պարտքով  ես  վերցրել,  ու  այդ  սեղանը  պարտքով  է  ծանրաբեռնված,  ապա  փաստորեն,  ողջ  տարին  պիտի  պարտք  վեցնես :Think:  Կարևոր  չի  սեղանին  ինչ  է  դրված, կարևորը  սեղանի  շուրջ  տիրող  մթնոլորտն  է: Ի  վերջո եկե՛ք  գիտակցենք,  որ  այդ  սեղանը  ոչ  թե  հարևանի  ինադու  է,  այլ  մեր  ստամոքսի  հանգստության  համար: :LOL: 
 Հ. Գ.2տարի  է  արդեն  տոնածառ  չեմ  դրել: Այս  տարի  անպայման  ամսի  31-ի  առավոտվանից  այդ  գործին  եմ  ձեռնամուխ  լինելու: Փուչիկներ,  փայլեր, Ձմեռ  պապիկ, ձյունիկ, պատին  անպայման  գրած  2008,  դռանն  էլ՝  Շնորհավոր  Ամանոր, իսկ  մուտքի  մոտ`  Առնետիկը...
Ինչու՞  եմ  սիրում  Ամանորը...  Մանկությանս շունչն  եմ  զգում,տոնածառը  որ  դնում  եք՝  չեք  հիշում  որ  մի  ժամանակ  ձեզնից  բարձր  էր, ոնց  էիք  ներքևից  նայում, խաղալիքները/հիշու՞մ  ես  էն  մեկը,  էն  որ  կոտրեցիր, :Sad: /:

----------

Ingrid (17.11.2013), Morg (08.12.2010)

----------


## Adam

> Մեկ էլ սիրում են էդ լավ-լավ հաղորդումները , որ չգիտես որ մեկը նայես , մեկը նայում ես մի քիչ աչքդ կպցնում , արթնանում ու անցնում հաջորդին ։


Իմ նման ես  :Smile:

----------


## gegham2010

բայց ՆՈՐ ՏԱՐԻՆ ամենալավ ու ուրախ տոննա ու անիմաստ ծախսեր չկա:Վորովհետև օրը տարին մի անգամա լինում ու ետ օրը ՏՏՏՏՏՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ

----------


## boooooooom

Ասում եմ չբռնենք էս նոր տարի բուդ չառնենք? Ոչ էլ ձուկ։ Լրիվ փողը տանք խմիչքին, մի թեթև էլ закуски: Չեմ սիրում ինձ, երբ սեղանի կողքով ամեն անցնելուց  մի բան ուտում եմ։ 
Սենց ասում ենք ամեն տարի, ու ամեն տարի լիքը ուտելիք ենք սարքում։  Էդ մի քանի օրը  մարդ չգիտի հանգստանա, հյուր գնա, տանը մի օգուտ տա… Վերջում  գալիս ես էն մտքին, որ լավ կլինի էս քանի օրը շուտ անցնի. գնանք գործի։   ։օֆֆամանեսիմէ

----------

erexa (19.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (17.11.2013)

----------


## murmushka

այս տարի իմ աղջկա առաջին ամանորն է, ու ինձ համար համար 1 խնդիրը տունը գեղեցիկ զարդարելն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ

----------

boooooooom (17.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2013)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես էս տարի երևի ոչ մի բան չանեմ։ Ոչ էլ տնից հեռու գնալու ձև կա։ Աչքիս հայտարարություն եմ դնելու, ով իրա տանը մի բան անի, մի փոքր մասը ուղարկի մեր տուն  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (17.11.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Վաաայ, Նոր տարին շատ եմ սիրում: Ճիշտ է՝ հաճախ շատ բաներ իմ ուզածով չեն լինում, բայց այդ շատ բաները չորրորդականներն են: 
Սիրում եմ պատրաստվել, սիրում եմ լավ սեղան գցել, Ձմեռ պապ, Ձյունանուշ, բարեկամներ, ընկերներ, քեֆ, ուրախություն:
Ես այդ օրերին է միայն, որ կարողանում եմ այցելել բոլոր բարեկամներիս. դա դարձրել եմ սովորություն: Էնքան հավես է գնալ ու տեսնել, թե մի տարվա մեջ ինչ է փոխվել, եթե իրենց մոտ չէ, ապա քեզ մոտ հաստատ փոխվել է, իրենք կտեսնեն փոփոխությունները: Կասեք-կխոսեք, հյուր գնալիս բնավ չեմ կարևորում սեղանն ու դրա պարունակությունը, կարևորը, թե ոնց անցավ այն մի քանի րոպեն, որ անցկացրինք այդ տանը:
Իսկ մեր տանն էլ սեղանն ուզում եմ, որ միշտ բազմատեսակ ու հետաքրքիր, ուրախ լինի, որովեհտև հավատում եմ "Ինչպես դիմավորես, այնպես էլ կանցնի" առածին, քանի որ իմ կողմից փորձված է:
Ամենահետաքրքիրը ընկերական, երիտասարդական առանձին հանդիպումներն են, երբ մի տեղում հավաքվում ենք միայն երիտասարդներով: Չնայած ասեմ, որ նախադեպ ունենք տարիքովների հետ տանը շատ հավեսին երեկոյի, այնքան ենք երիտասարդական խաղեր խաղացել ու ծիծաղել, որ շենքը թնդում էր հենց տարիքովների ծիծաղից:
31-ի ուշ գիշերն է մի քիչ սովորական անցնում մեզ մոտ, այ, դա կուզեի փոխվեր, մնացած ամեն ինչ կախված է մեզնաից, ինչպես տրամադրվենք, այնպես էլ կնշենք:

----------

Ripsim (17.11.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> այս տարի իմ աղջկա առաջին ամանորն է, ու ինձ համար համար 1 խնդիրը տունը գեղեցիկ զարդարելն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ


Ո՞նց թե՝ ուրիշ ոչինչ։ Դրանից ավելի առաջնային խնդիր ա անվտանգ զարդարելը  :Jpit: ։ 

Վերջին անգամ չորս տարի առաջ ենք Նոր տարին մեր տանը դիմավորել։ Էս տարի էլ բացառություն չի լինի, եթե ամեն ինչ նախատեսածով գնա։ Նախկինում ինձ համար շատ կարևոր էր, որ անպայման մեր տանը նշենք, բայց վաղուց արդեն էդպես չի։ Հիմա ոչ սեղանն եմ կարևորում, ոչ էլ տեղը, կարևորը՝ հարազատ, հաճելի մարդիկ կողքիս լինեն ու ուրախ, ստամոսքսս թեթև լինի, գործը՝ հնարավորինս քիչ  :LOL: , որ տոնի զգացողությունը անդադար բանելու պատճառով չփչանա, իսկ դրա համար, իհարկե, պիտի ճոխ պատրաստություն չտեսնես։

----------

boooooooom (17.11.2013), Cassiopeia (17.11.2013), murmushka (16.12.2013), Vardik! (19.11.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> Հիմա ոչ սեղանն եմ կարևորում, ոչ էլ տեղը, կարևորը՝ հարազատ, հաճելի մարդիկ կողքիս լինեն ու ուրախ, ստամոսքսս թեթև լինի, գործը՝ հնարավորինս քիչ , որ տոնի զգացողությունը անդադար բանելու պատճառով չփչանա, իսկ դրա համար, իհարկե, պիտի ճոխ պատրաստություն չտեսնես։


 Եթե դժվար չէ, նկարագրի խնդրում եմ այդ սեղանը։ Այլ խոսքերով ասած եկեք մշակենք ամանորյա սեղանի և ընդհանրապես այդ օրերի անցկացման  նոր մոդել։ Ո՞նց անենք, որպեսզի նոր տարին ավելի ճիշտ անցկացնենք։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե դժվար չէ, նկարագրի խնդրում եմ այդ սեղանը։ Այլ խոսքերով ասած եկեք մշակենք ամանորյա սեղանի և ընդհանրապես այդ օրերի անցկացման  նոր մոդել։ Ո՞նց անենք, որպեսզի նոր տարին ավելի ճիշտ անցկացնենք։


Դե, ճիշտն ու սխալն ամեն մեկի համար խիստ տարբեր կարող են լինել։ Օրինակ, իմ ճիշտը մարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնության համար ամենասխալն է։ Ինձ համար ճիշտ սեղանից լրիվ բացակայում են մսեղենն ու ալկոհոլը (շատերի համար Ամանորի «մեխը» հանդիսացող բաղադրիչներ)։ Հիմնականում կազմված է մրգերից, բանջարեղենային սալաթներից, չարազեղենից ու որոշ այլ բուսական ճաշատեսակներից։ 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես երևի նախ պետք է պարզել, թե ինչն է, որ դուր չի գալիս Ամանորը նշելու մեջ, նոր փորձել փոխելու ձևեր գտնել։ Մարդիկ անընդհատ բողոքում են էդքան ծախսերից, ծանրաբեռնվածությունից և այլն, բայց, մեկ է, ամեն տարի նույն բաներն անում են։ Իսկ դա ստիպում է մտածել, որ ուրեմն իրականում էնքան էլ դժգոհ չեն իրենց նշելու ձևից։

----------

boooooooom (17.11.2013), Lílium (19.11.2013), Vardik! (19.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Կայֆոտ տոն ա Նոր Տարին, ամբողջ օրը բազմոցին պառկած հեռուստացույց եմ նայում, հենց տուն մարդ ա գալիս, ասում եմ ասեք գիշերն ուշ եմ եկել քնած եմ, ով զանգում ա ասում եմ տունը մարդ կա, չեմ կարա դուրս գամ, իրանք էլ որ իմանում են մարդ կա, էլ չեն գալիս, մնում ա մի գերխնդիր լուծեմ. ծնողներիս համոզեմ, որ եթե Նոր-Տարուն որևէ մեկի տուն չգնալու համար ինքը ինձանից պիտի նեղանա, ջանդամու գյոռը նեղանա ու որ էդքան անիմաստ պատրաստություն տեսնելը վաբշե չարժի, հենց էս վերջի երկու կետն էլ ստացվեց լինում ա կատարյալ Ամանոր :Cool:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.11.2013), Այբ (18.11.2013), Արամ (17.11.2013), Արէա (17.11.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կայֆոտ տոն ա Նոր Տարին, ամբողջ օրը բազմոցին պառկած հեռուստացույց եմ նայում, հենց տուն մարդ ա գալիս, ասում եմ ասեք գիշերն ուշ եմ եկել քնած եմ, ով զանգում ա ասում եմ տունը մարդ կա, չեմ կարա դուրս գամ, իրանք էլ որ իմանում են մարդ կա, էլ չեն գալիս, մնում ա մի գերխնդիր լուծեմ. ծնողներիս համոզեմ, որ եթե Նոր-Տարուն որևէ մեկի տուն չգնալու համար ինքը ինձանից պիտի նեղանա, ջանդամու գյոռը նեղանա ու որ էդքան անիմաստ պատրաստություն տեսնելը վաբշե չարժի, հենց էս վերջի երկու կետն էլ ստացվեց լինում ա կատարյալ Ամանոր


Բա կինդ ու երեխաներդ էդ ամենի մեջ ի՞նչ դեր են ունենում։ Նենց ես գրել, ոնց որ մենակ ապրող մարդը կգրեր  :Jpit: ։

----------

boooooooom (17.11.2013), Cassiopeia (17.11.2013), keyboard (17.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Բա կինդ ու երեխաներդ էդ ամենի մեջ ի՞նչ դեր են ունենում։ Նենց ես գրել, ոնց որ մենակ ապրող մարդը կգրեր ։


Երեխաները, դե Էլինայի առաջին Ամանորն ա, իսկ Գայուշը էդ օրերին թատրոնների ու միջոցառումների տոմսերի պկաս չի ունենում, դե կինս Գայուշի հետ էդ միջոցառումներով, ես էլ տեղափոխման պատասխանատվությունն եմ ստանձնում, մնացած ժամանակը ես ու իմ դիվանը  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.11.2013), Աթեիստ (18.11.2013), Արամ (18.11.2013), Ուլուանա (17.11.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ժողովու՜րդ, սկսվել է...Ինչ ասես չեն առնում՝ էլ խոզի բուդ, էլ հնդուշկա, էլ տեսակ-տեսակ չգիտեմ ինչեր... :Unsure: 

Օ՜ֆ, ինչ վատ է, երբ տոնը ընկալվում է որպես ուտել-խմելու օրեր...Տոնելը ախր ուտելու մեջ չէ: Ամենավատն էլ էն է, որ ուզած-չուզած ստիպված ես պատրաստություն տեսնել, որովհետև ազգուտակի չգիտեմ ինչ բարեկամներ, որոնց դու փողոցում կարող է տեսնես ու չճանաչես, Նոր տարվան հանկարծ հիշում են, որ դու իրենց բարեկամն ես: Ավելին, դու էլ պիտի հանկարծ հիշես, որ չգիտեմ ինչ բարեկամներ ունես: 
Ինչ խոսք՝ սեղան պիտի լինի, բայց չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ պարտադիր է, որ «օձի հավկիթից» սկսած, չգիտեմ ինչեր սեղան դնել...

----------


## Արամ

> Օ՜ֆ, ինչ վատ է, երբ տոնը ընկալվում է որպես ուտել-խմելու օրեր...Տոնելը ախր ուտելու մեջ չէ:


Ճիշտ ես Այբ ջան, խմելու մեջ է:

----------

Այբ (16.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (16.12.2013), Ծյէլեպորտ (16.12.2013), Ձայնալար (18.12.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Արմքոմեդին էս թեմային հավես անդրադարձել ա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (16.12.2013), Lílium (16.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (16.12.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Դուք էլ եք մտածում, որ էս նոր տարին ճոխ սեղանի շուրջ նշելը անհեռատես քայլ է։ Ինձ թվում է պետք է պատրաստվել դժվար օրերին, որովհետև քաղաքականությունը "կերավ" տնտեսությանը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս տարվա սեղանին, մարդիկ իրանց բդերն են դնելու…

----------

Արամ (16.12.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Էս տարի վայթե սկի Նոր տարի չեն անելու...

----------


## keyboard

Բանկում հերթ եմ կանգնած, ինձանից հետո երկու հոգի սպասում են ու ոնց հասկացա ծանոթ են, մեկ էլ սրանց միացավ երրորդը, ու հարցնում ա.
-Հը, փողը նստել ա?
Մեկ էլ կանգնածներից մեկն ասում ա.
-Չէ, ասում են ամսի 22-25:
Նոր եկածն ասում ա.
-Ուրեմ ես էս տարի սղանին բդի ու չարազի տեղ փող եմ դնելու սեղանին վազի ու բդի բլյուդի մեջ ու վրեն գրեմ ՝ <բուդ> ու <չարազ>:

Ողբալի ա

----------


## boooooooom

Ամոթ չլինի ասեմ, էս տարի ռեկորդային համեստ նոր տարի ենք արել։ 3 անգամ խանութ գնացինք, շատ թեթև առևտուր արեցինք, մոտ 100.000 դրամի։ Ոչ թե 10 կգ-անոց բուդ, այլ 5 կգ-անոց թև, ոչ թե մի քանի, այլ մեկ աղցան, խմորեղեն, մի քիչ թփով դոլմա ու էլի տենց մանր մունր ուտելիքներ։
Համարյա ոչ մի ուտելիք չփչացավ, բոլորը կերվեց։ 
Մենք ու մեր տան անդամները. ոչ մեկի տուն չգնացինք, ոչ մեկ չեկավ, մի լավ հանգստացանք տանը էդ 5 օրը, հեռուստացույց ա, կինո ա, տան կենցաղային հետաձգված գործեր ա...
Մի խոսքով սենց հանգիստ հլը ոչ մի անգամ չէր անցել։ Մյուս տարի կփորձենք ավելի քիչ ուտելիքի վրա շեշտը դնել։
Հա մոռացա ասեմ, առաջին նոր տարին ա, որ ոչ մի գազավորված ըմպելիք չկար սեղանին. կոմպոտ գասպադա))

----------

Աթեիստ (10.01.2019), Յոհաննես (09.01.2019), Ուլուանա (12.01.2019), Տրիբուն (10.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մենք սկի էդ թևն էլ չառանք ։)

Տորթ, երշիկեղեն և սպագետտի  :Wink:

----------

boooooooom (10.01.2019), Յոհաննես (10.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամոթ չլինի ասեմ, էս տարի ռեկորդային համեստ նոր տարի ենք արել։ 3 անգամ խանութ գնացինք, շատ թեթև առևտուր արեցինք, մոտ 100.000 դրամի։ Ոչ թե 10 կգ-անոց բուդ, այլ 5 կգ-անոց թև, ոչ թե մի քանի, այլ մեկ աղցան, խմորեղեն, մի քիչ թփով դոլմա ու էլի տենց մանր մունր ուտելիքներ։
> Համարյա ոչ մի ուտելիք չփչացավ, բոլորը կերվեց։ 
> Մենք ու մեր տան անդամները. ոչ մեկի տուն չգնացինք, ոչ մեկ չեկավ, մի լավ հանգստացանք տանը էդ 5 օրը, հեռուստացույց ա, կինո ա, տան կենցաղային հետաձգված գործեր ա...
> Մի խոսքով սենց հանգիստ հլը ոչ մի անգամ չէր անցել։ Մյուս տարի կփորձենք ավելի քիչ ուտելիքի վրա շեշտը դնել։
> Հա մոռացա ասեմ, առաջին նոր տարին ա, որ ոչ մի գազավորված ըմպելիք չկար սեղանին. կոմպոտ գասպադա))


Մեր բուդն էլ էր պուճուր ու մենք էլ ենք սաղ կերել էս տարի։ Բայց կոկա-կոլա մեկա առել եմ  :LOL:  Ես առանց կոլայի ու կոլայի ռեկլամի նոր տարին չեմ պատկերացնում։

----------

boooooooom (10.01.2019), Յոհաննես (10.01.2019)

----------

